# Brute wont start



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

The brute Force wont start after it sat for a few months with the gas tank and all the electricals off of it. I uploaded a video to show whats its doing and also have a few pics to ask about a couple of electrical connectors. There are three connectors left at the end of the harness. One is for the tail light an I dont know what the other two are for. 








I know that some of the cables are over the frame instead of under. This is only temporary so that I can make sure the pump is working...and it is.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

i noticed the neautral light was not on. did u pull in break while tryingto start


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

yep....it was pulled in...should have said....it will turn over but wont crank....my bad!


----------



## contractor09 (May 23, 2011)

ThaMule said:


> yep....it was pulled in...should have said....it will turn over but wont crank....my bad!


Is the engine kill switch switched to run.... also check to see if you have a fuse breaking down. mine was doing it the other day, i pulled all the fuses out and cleaned the contacts with a metal nail file and then replaced all the fuses with new ones. also stick a screw driver in one of your plug wires and make sure your getting fire.....


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

Fuses are good...even changed them out to be sure. Kill switch is in the run position as well. I didn't have any more time to mess with it after this morning. A good friend of ours had a stroke so we had to go get her kids and take care of them for the rest of the day til her parents could get here from Atlanta. Will test for spark tomorrow though.


----------



## bruteboss750 (Jul 9, 2011)

looks to me like ur outa gas and if u put some in it it might take a min for it to prime ive ran mine out b4 and it wouldnt start for a good solid 1min after i put gass in it but ur gas lights flashing id try that im willing to bett thats it


----------



## bruteboss750 (Jul 9, 2011)

a first i thought it was a joke cause the gs lights sitting ther eflashing and ur like it would start lol hope its just outa gass buddie


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

Thought I typed it earlier but I guess not. It has a full tank of gas and I am getting the single flashing bar on the cluster. Posting this and making a video just to be out of gas would be an epic fail! LOL


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

Would be kinda nice to know what you have besides a brute, like what year etc.


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

2007 840, carb, dynatek cdi,


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

Like someone said above first thing to check is spark. Next is fuel, last is air. Have to have all three to run. Pull a plug and slip it into the cap and ground it. Watch it while u crank it over see if it sparks. For fuel put a real small amount down the intake and crank if it fires then you know its a fuel problem.


----------



## bruteforcebill (Aug 2, 2011)

I had the same problem with my 07 650 before. Open your air intake and see if your getting fuel when trying to start. The diaphragm pumps suck sometimes I just pour a little gas right down the carb and it starts right up my brther haa the same bike as me and the same problem if it sits to long.


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

Okay...I got it to start today so I have moved past that issue. Now it just does not want to start cranked. The idle adjustment is fine. When you give it gas it eventually just dies. Prior to all this it was running fine and after a day playing in the pond....the time a came out and hammered on it, there was nothing there at full throttle. Which is why I took it apart to begin with. Now it will hardly even go. I pulled the tank off so I could clean out the tank and check the fuel pump.

The pump had no cracks and the check valve in it worked fine. Tank is clean. maybe dirt in the carbs or an air leak somewhere is all I can think of. Gonna pull plugs out as soon as it cool down to make sure they are still good as well just to get that out of the way.

Also....the low tank bar is still flashing and it has a full tank...its either one of the connectors I posted pics of above that goes somewhere I cant find or somehow the float in the tank went bad just sitting.


----------



## willys48 (Sep 10, 2011)

any luck ?? mine is doing the exact same thing 06 stock,full of gas an wont crank fuel bar flashing an when it does crank itll run good then its like you just cut the key off


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

Nope...I have not had any time to mess with it since I last posted.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

have you checked your carb vents ,an are you trying this with or without air box installed, i ussally start one the first time without the airbox to see if the slides move , an 99%of the time i have to hand choke the carbs to get it to pull fuel to the carbs


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

Airbox off and then back on...Slides work. It starts....just wont stay running and runs like it is extremely lean. I just have not had time to work on it and look at everything yet. Nursing school makes me its ******


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

07 is carbed try running it with the choke does it run better if so your lean


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

nope...tried that and no help...i believe i have some blockage some where or the pump is bad and the filter tap screen is sucking shut


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

It's creating a suction in the tank I would check the check valve It may be plugged


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

I checked the valve on the pump to make sure it wasnt leaking either way. There was just a tiny bit of air that leaked by but that was under a decent amount of pressure though.


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

How much duration on the cam? If you have a nasty long duration on your cam you will not have much vacuume for you fuel pump.


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

They are Stage 3's from FST but it was running fine until I came out of the pond for the last time and then suddenly on full throttle it started stumbling.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

I would try cleaning carbs & making sure the check valve that runs up into your frame is clean. If its still on there.


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

Cleaning the carbs was my next step...when time permits. I have not rode all year and feel bad for neglecting my brute


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Its pizzed @ ya for not spending time with it. Lol


----------

